# Olla!



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Guys, been busy of late, got divorced I have no idea why so don't ask and yes I am fine dating a new Lady. but what is taking up most of my time is my new ride..

Clean or dirty having a heck of a lot of fun.. 6 speed with a dana 271 rear in her not the quickest thing on the highway but eat mud for breakfast, miss ya guy gonna book chat for Weds night to catch up expecially with Joe back how could I resisit..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back Coach!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome back Dave, its cool to have you and Joez back.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice to have ya back....no one has been able to produce the mental imagery that makes me want to drag barbwire between my ears as an eraser.

As was explained to Joez, we left the light on for ya's; AND flew the missing man formation on a regular basis. The outstanding balance is eighty gabillion dollars. 

Jerry will be by to collect shortly. Cash only....so dont even ask!

I'm sure Joez will be glad to go halvers with ya.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Nice to have ya back....no one has been able to produce the mental imagery that makes me want to drag barbwire between my ears as an eraser.
> 
> As was explained to Joez, we left the light on for ya's; AND flew the missing man formation on a regular basis. The outstanding balance is eighty gabillion dollars.
> 
> ...


KOOL Ride Coach-y :thumbsup:

i have an 05' green wrangler w/ brushbar, winch, pipe-style back bumper &
step that goes into the hitch reciever ("Continental" style 4 Jeeps lol)
switched from 14" 2 15" brushed aluminum rims & black hard top, running boards..

glad 2 c u BACK!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Welcome back Coach! :wave:

Cool Jeep. How fast can ya blaze over speed bumps? I hate those things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

The beauty of Hobbytalk, which I found out myself, is that if you have to go away for a while, you still get a welcome when you come back!

Hope things are looking up Coach. My situation about 4 years ago sounds about like whats up with you now. It'll get better.

As a friend of mine likes to put it, "racing cures all" :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Woot Coach! 

Everyone has been so nice! 
...well, except Bill who keeps going on about moneys ya seem to owe him....
It has been simply wonderful being back here with such a good bunch of men.

bench is cleared, floor is cleared, track is cleared (though needs cleaning)
and I already have 5 projects slowly roasting on the bench, hey!

I am so very glad you are back too, Coach!
Looking good in that pic with the jeep propping yer arse up!
I am looking forward to catching you in the chat! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Coach *jumping up and down all crazily* Coach!!!!

I love a good Hobby Talk Reunion. Welcome Back Man!!

Dude that Jeep looks Awesum!! :woohoo::roll::woohoo:

Ginger, Bree, Fletcher and I just took an Orange 2012 Jeep Wrangler 4 door out for a test drive Saturday. 

Ginger said I need to pay some Bills off before I can get a New Jeep. 

It was fun to drive and dream....Yeah! You lucky SOB...Jeep On Coach!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...the jeep people are calling our house now...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey coach, welcome back man.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Woooohoooo Coach! So you have 2 new toys to play with!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow I feel so special in a tarded kind of way....lol.. Shad I took this one in stride was last year after I got out of the hospital. I am such a love more hate less kind of guy now adays I am just enjoying being me. So Kiwi its more the hunt on the second one lol shes a shrink she'll figure out I am a nut soon and dump me lol.. but long as I have the Jeep I will be fine HAR! I am so looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow night gonna put on my day glow boxers for chat! WHOOT and Bill go right ahead and Send Jerry tell him to bring hmm something lol..


Coach!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

coach61 said:


> Wow I feel so special in a tarded kind of way....lol.. Shad I took this one in stride was last year after I got out of the hospital. I am such a love more hate less kind of guy now adays I am just enjoying being me. So Kiwi its more the hunt on the second one lol shes a shrink she'll figure out I am a nut soon and dump me lol.. but long as I have the Jeep I will be fine HAR! I am so looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow night gonna put on my day glow boxers for chat! WHOOT and Bill go right ahead and Send Jerry tell him to bring hmm something lol..
> 
> 
> Coach!


yup, Coach is BACK!!!
Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Coachie back on chat..... uh oh, some of those brain cells involved in long-supressed-memory chats have been isolated and quarantined so as not to harm healthy thoughts and activities. Should be a warning label before entry Wednesday. Oh well, got some of that 10% beer for medicinal purposes only, so I'm good to go.

Welcome back Coach!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome back Dave!! :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*A day in the life....*

The 4,000 holes in Blackburn Lancashire ain't got nuthin on yer under-grundies... Bring'em on Coach... we'll be there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome back and nice job recovering from the big D and walking tall. Chicks dig Jeeps!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WELCOME BACK COACH!!!! 

Good to see you back on the boards. That's a pretty cool looking ride. Maybe you should take it on a road trip, say to washington


----------

